# Dateigröße übers Internet



## Haslicher (18. Dez 2004)

Hi

habe mir ein Programm geschrieben das Dateien herunterläd und das geht auch super, nun möchte ich aber den Fortschirtt anzeigen lassen über eine JProgressbar doch dazu brauch ich die Dateigröße und da die File.length(); nur lokal geht und ich irgendwie nicht klar komme bitte ich euch mir zu helfen. Danke

Benedikt


```
BufferedInputStream in = new BufferedInputStream((new URL(url).openStream()));
            BufferedOutputStream out = new BufferedOutputStream(new FileOutputStream(name+"/"+datei+".jpg"));

            //habe hier versucht mit url.getContentLength(); die Größe zu bekommen aber weiss irgendwie nicht wie ich das machen soll

            int i;
            while((i=in1.read()) != -1){
              out.write(i);
            }

            out.flush();
            out.close();
            in.close();
            status.setValue(0);
```


----------



## Icewind (18. Dez 2004)

hm InputStream hat die methode available() probiers mal damit, ka ob das geht würde aber mal schätzen das das hinhaut...


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2004)

```
URL url = ...
HttpURLConnection con = (HttpURLConnection)url.openConnection();
if(con.getResponseCode()==HttpURLConnection.HTTP_OK)
{
  int contentLength = con.getContentLength(); // -1, wenn nicht bekannt
  ...
  BufferedInputStream in = new BufferedInputStream(con.getInputStream()); 
  ...
```


----------



## Haslicher (19. Dez 2004)

Jupp Danke


----------

